# Shower Mod



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

Greetings!

In an effort to decrease water consumption (since 6 people take a shower in our rig) and increase water pressure, I took off the old shower head and placed one of those small water sprayers that increase the spray pressure and allow you to turn the water on/off. However, the water still leaks from the end (not at the connection) pretty steady. Has anyone done a mod like this? If so, what did you use and how did you keep the water from leaking so much. We plan to eventually boondock some, so water converation is extremely important!

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ours came with a shower head that can be turned on and off. But to get to the leaking part, the only thing I can think of is that you got a bad shower head.







If it was at the connection, I would say some good old plumbers tape would do it. Sounds like a faulty on/off switch?? Good luck.


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Brad....you mean your's doesn't leak like that? Mine does and so did the one on my last 5er too. I assumed they all did. I guess not.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ours leaks too


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Ours drips, but the one on my parent's SOB pours out water. They look the same, so I suspect there is some manufacturing variation...








I've thought of adding a second valve to eliminate the drip, but it isn't that bad...


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Mine drips BUT only COLD water. When you click it back on it has to warm up for a few seconds. Is that normal????


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Mine works the same way. I hate that










battalionchief3 said:


> Mine drips BUT only COLD water. When you click it back on it has to warm up for a few seconds. Is that normal????


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Ya, that's the way mine is too so I always turn the head away for a bit while it warms up again.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey, you're wasting water! Tough it out!!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

At least it's not just me....


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Ours leaks too!








I think it does to help steady the water temperature while it is off.







just a thought.

Joe, are you talking about the kind of sprayer that would
be on a kitchen sink?

Also, I think it is in the rules somewhere( maybe an amendment) 
that you have to post a picture with your proclamation of a mod!









MaeJae


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

According to the package instructions for a hand-held shower I got at Home Depot, they drip to "remind you that the water is turned on". How lame is that? I think they all drip. I'm gonna see if taking out the back-check valve at the hot water heater helps minimize the cold blast you get when you turn the valve on after soaping up. Shouldn't be a problem since I have a water accumulator tank - don't take the valve out if you haven't done that mod!


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Let us know how that goes! Getting rid of the cold blast would be #1 on my mod list if it worked!

Bruce


Insomniak said:


> According to the package instructions for a hand-held shower I got at Home Depot, they drip to "remind you that the water is turned on". How lame is that? I think they all drip. I'm gonna see if taking out the back-check valve at the hot water heater helps minimize the cold blast you get when you turn the valve on after soaping up. Shouldn't be a problem since I have a water accumulator tank - don't take the valve out if you haven't done that mod!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

TheMillers said:


> Let us know how that goes! Getting rid of the cold blast would be #1 on my mod list if it worked!


 Divorce? Oh . . . . wait - you were talking about the water. Sorry.

Jollymon just did a mod by adding a sliding bar that allows you to adjust the height of the showerhead - which is now on my mod list. His setup came with a new showerhead with no turn off so I suggested a small PEX valve in the line just below the head. I think the dripping is the cause of the cold blast, as it allows the warm water in the line to drip out. Turning it off completely with a PEX valve may stop that icy blast - though I think I'd test it by turning it away first.


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

OK, I'll be honest, I haven't used the shower yet. I tough it out at the CG shower. I have been worried about water running out but after a half a dozen trips I will feel more comfortable using the shower. My wife has bathed the kids in there. I will ask her, I guess it sounds like it will drip.


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

battalionchief3 said:


> Mine drips BUT only COLD water. When you click it back on it has to warm up for a few seconds. Is that normal????










Depends on what you consider "normal" !!! You are not alone though - I, too, point the shower away from me to I open it up again - not brave enough to withstand the coooold water I guess


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Mine does the same thing. I had the dealer change the head out because of this and the new one does the same thing. I'm thinking about getting an aftermarket shower head to see if I can stop this. Has anyone put one of those oxygenated (sp) shower heads?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Man, you guys actually take showers while out camping?







Who'd a thunk it?









Mark


----------



## caseyclan (Mar 14, 2007)

well, it seems that everyone is plaqued with the same leaky shower end. i have to fix this somehow. More to follow ...


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> According to the package instructions for a hand-held shower I got at Home Depot, they drip to "remind you that the water is turned on".


I think they all do this. I talked with a plumbing supply shop at home, and was told that this is a 'designed in' "safety" feature. Our old one,_(in the house)_, shut down completely, but all the ones I have put in lately ALL drip.
















It looks as if you will need some external valve to shut it down. 
If you manage a simple solution to the cold blast problem, I'd love to know about it also. *I just HATE that!*

Good Luck!
Dave


----------



## gh20 (Mar 9, 2005)

I was able to solve the problem of the shower head dripping by purchasing an in line shut off valve at the hardware store designed to fit on the shower hose. Install it next to the faucet assembly. The dripping was eliminated as well as the cold blast when you turn it back on.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

They are designed to drip. My parents Montana has a sticker stating that it is designed that way. It drips just like the one in our Outback. I don't know why it does this. I was thinking about too much back pressure could hurt the pipes but then why don't the faucets leak. That didn't make sense. I just make sure I'm not standing in the stream when I turn it back on.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> Mine drips BUT only COLD water. When you click it back on it has to warm up for a few seconds. Is that normal????


that's how ours works as well....have frozen several times...shrinkage issues....OH MY!
Bob


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

The reason it drips is to prevent hot water scalding.

Map Guy


----------



## TheMillers (Aug 8, 2005)

Have you taken a shower with the shut off valve yet? Let us know if you get scalded by hot water. What hardware store did you get the valve at?

Bruce



gh20 said:


> I was able to solve the problem of the shower head dripping by purchasing an in line shut off valve at the hardware store designed to fit on the shower hose. Install it next to the faucet assembly. The dripping was eliminated as well as the cold blast when you turn it back on.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Mine drips BUT only COLD water. When you click it back on it has to warm up for a few seconds. Is that normal????


Ours does it. We took the shower hose out of the hose guide so we can let it lay on the floor when it is on the off positon so we don't get that cold little splash. Then I turn it back on and hang it up to use it. By the time I hang it back up the water is back to the temp I set it at in the beginning.

Linda


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

We took the shower hose out of the hose guide
Linda








[/quote]


We took ours out of the hose guide too, just because it is a pain in the butt...What purpose does the hose guide serve anyway???


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I always cut a small notch in the hose guide so it can be used, or the hose can be pulled out completely. I've done it in the last 2 trailers. I removed it in my SOB when I put in the adjustable shower bar. (hey Rev...did you get it in the mail yet?)


----------

